# air compressors



## LLL (Apr 5, 2011)

What is your favorite compressor to use? I've had all different types but am looking to purchase a new one - must be able to run 6 roofing nailers with ease.
Thanks for your input -


----------



## OnlytheBEST (Dec 7, 2011)

Jenny


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

Roll Air 8 HP Honda.

6 guns you gotta go bigger than the 5.5 or have an add on tank. My framing buddy runs several guns off his 5.5 Honda but runs a dual tank in line to help hold air. 

The Roll Air I've run all year is from 2002.


----------



## LLL (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks - I've been leaning to a Roll-Air - you get what you pay for!


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 2, 2012)

Rol-Air is the cadillac of air compressors, and Honda is the king of small engines.

I'm all about quality tools and equipment. If I were running a crew of roofers, I'd be using that 8hp Honda powered Rol-Air. I think that's what we've got our crews running, but I could be mistaken, I don't deal with the crews that much. Considering we've got three of those Roofers Buggy's, I doubt we got less than the best for air power.


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

i bought a ingersol rand about 20 years ago. im on the 5th 5hp briggs and stratton engine but the pump still doesnt use oil.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

I have a Dewalt gas compressor with the Honda engine.I have had it for 8 years and love it.I also have 2 rol-airs 1 is a single stage and the other a 2 stage.But I use my Dewalt more than the others unless I am running a big crew for the day.The 2 stage will push about 8-12 nailers with minimal effort.

I started out with electric but the hassle and headache of making sure I had electricity was a PIA.


----------

